# Operation Torch 1942



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

List of Merchant Ships taking part in Operation Torch (invasion of North Africa) anyone please. Woof


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know of one ship P&Os RMS Mooltan. She took part as a troopship at operation Torch at Oran Algeria.
Built in 1923 scrapped in faslane 1954

Stephen


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

Also Orontes and Arundel Castle were involved

Stephen


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe the COXWOLD was another, my father sailed to N.Africa in her, went out there with jet black hair and returned,his hair had changed to ,snow white---never talked about his wartime experiences, invalided out in early 45 with heart problems.


----------

